# Decatur ,Mi.



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm looking for a campground on or near a lake close to Decatur , Mi. i have an 18' pontoon & truck camper ... looking for a lake big enough to pull a tuber & just spend the day cruising ... maybe do a little fishing


----------



## LonLB (Oct 11, 2009)

search for campgrounds on paw paw lake.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a camp ground on Lake of the Woods in Decatur. Looks pretty nice. Another one on Knickerbocker Lake fairly close to Decatur. Not sure of the names of either one. My first choice though would be the one on Lake of the Woods. It has some nice pan fish and walleye and bass and northerns etc.

Have fun.

Paul C.


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks Paul , how big is Lake of the Woods & Knickerbocker Lake ?


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Gillgetter

Lake of the Woods is 289 acres per the attached map:

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALD...AND_LAKE_MAPS/VAN_BUREN/LAKE_OF_THE_WOODS.PDF

Knickerbocker, I'm not sure. Its a private lake with a campground taking most of the back side. Here is the web site for the camp ground.

http://www.oakshorescampground.com/

Maybe the camp ground at Lake of the Woods is not for general camping. Here is their web site:

http://www.lwcgwc.com/

Good luck.

Paul C.


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks Paul ... very helpful


----------

